
Cannabis use and the risk of developing a psychotic disorder - rohithasrk
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2424288/
======
a0-prw
"In time periods when cannabis was used, users reported more unusual
perceptions" \- yeah, that's known as being stoned.

